# Real Estate Domain Showcase



## MapleDots__ (Nov 26, 2020)

*Post your real estate domains here.
*
I have this one in .ca & .com


----------



## aactive (Nov 26, 2020)

I used to have more but dropped or sold. For now I have;

bchomes.ca
developmentproperty.ca
homeskelowna.ca
hometraders.ca
rentalhomes.ca
saskhomes.ca
torontoapartments.ca


----------



## domains (Nov 26, 2020)

torontorealty .net  (had one inquiry recently)

mostly focused on bc cities, but also some others.  I like it if a town is at least 20k population.

in .ca, some are
propertyworld
westmounthomes
hudsonhomes
nelsonproperty
reginarealty
coquitlamhomes
cranbrookhomes
trailhomes  (.com and .ca)
trailrealestate  (.com and .ca)
rosslandhomes 
revelstokehomes
woodstockhomes
sarniarealty
moosejawrealty
princetonhomes
swiftcurrentrealestate
owensoundhomes
oliverhomes
osoyooshomes

and many more, I guess I haven't given up on realtors, thinking ONE DAY they might come around to realizing the value in domains. lol


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 26, 2020)

Off the top of my head:

ForSale
ShowHomes
LogHome
HomeBase
Homely
Homemakers
HomeOutlet
HomesByOwner

plus a bunch of various two word geo/realestate terms such as:

OkanaganRealty
NanaimoHomes
NelsonHomes
etc.etc.

The problem is 80% of realtors fail in their first year and I think that number climbs to 90+% within 5 years.  90% of r.e. sales go to 10% of the realtors.  Something like 10,000 new realtors have come on board just in the last few years canada wide.  And none of them believe enough in themselves to justify creating a memorable brand.  And so it simply becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy for them.

I get more interest in my top domains from business people who are thinking much bigger than just being a realtor, as a real estate platform.  I have at least 4 good .ca real estate sales that I can think of right now, averaging ~ $30K each.  So although realtors are cheap AF, there is hope.  The geo-targeted ones are definitely limited, but if its a big city, like Toronto, Vancouver, Calgary, then it is still very valuable.  The smaller places should still be worth a few $k though.  But that's a big _should_.

Frankly, _EVERY_ business-worthy .ca should be worth at least $3K to anybody who wants to be in business.  If you're not willing to drop that for your brand/domain name, that do yourself a favor and get a job instead, you're no entrepreneur.  It is really shocking to me that some of the names posted in this thread aren't in use by a realtor right now.  And I do understand that to many fledgling agents, $3K is still a large pill to swallow, but that's why I still offer them a lease at say $50-$60/mo on a $3K domain.  I've even tried $25/mo just to see where the threshold is, and they still say no.  And if they still refuse to consider that option, then I know for damn sure they are going to fail.


----------



## domains (Nov 26, 2020)

hey @rlm, were those 4 .ca real estate sales you mentioned the city+realestate or city+homes .ca variety, or were they more generic types like homesforsale or propertyagent .ca's?

I went on a tour this past summer in a heritage home, in a small town in BC, and the guide was a recent high school grad that was all jacked up about how hot the real estate market was, and that he was going to get his real estate license and make a fortune.  Seemed like the type who had good energy and hustle and talking ability, but too young yet to be aware of the bust cycle that inevitably comes after the boom.  And the other thing that caught me was he was more concerned about making big sales than about customer service, which is understandable at that age, but whether it's a real estate agent or used car salesman, most prospective customers get so turned off by the hard sales pitch.


----------



## dancarls (Nov 26, 2020)

I let a lot of the ones I had drop the only real estate domains i have now are.

RealestateAppraisal,  RealestateBuySell, RealestateExam, and MarketListings 



I let CowichanHomes and TricityHomes drop. I did some outbound to just about every realtor in those areas and nothing... One person inquired but then went silent.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 26, 2020)

ListForLess
NanaimoRental
NanaimoRentals
OwnerSelling + com
UniqueHomes
IslandListing
IslandListings
ISellIt
FlatRateRealEstate


----------



## aactive (Nov 26, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head:
> 
> ForSale
> ShowHomes
> ...



Very nice names. I'm surprised nobody has made the right offer for ForSale yet.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 26, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> hey @rlm, were those 4 .ca real estate sales you mentioned the city+realestate or city+homes .ca variety, or were they more generic types like homesforsale or propertyagent .ca's?



None were geo related, but yes homesforsale was one of them.  One was the singular of [notify]aactive[/notify]'s hometraders. That was sold to Trader corp, but I saw they were restructuring and it's interesting to see now that somehow some random dude owns it.... I wonder how that happened.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 26, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> Very nice names. I'm surprised nobody has made the right offer for ForSale yet.



Lots of interest, just not the right offer.


----------



## aactive (Nov 26, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> None were geo related, but yes homesforsale was one of them.  One was the singular of @aactive's hometraders. That was sold to Trader corp, but I saw they were restructuring and it's interesting to see now that somehow some random dude owns it.... I wonder how that happened.



I remember that hometrader sale...was a nice one for you.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 26, 2020)

jaydub said:
			
		

> ListForLess
> NanaimoRental
> NanaimoRentals
> OwnerSelling + com
> ...



Oh right, that reminds me I have PrivateIsland/PrivateIslands too...  Anybody in the market for their own PrivateIsland?  Is Schilling on here yet? haha.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 26, 2020)

..  hehe


----------



## zDomainName (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve had many offers from several realtors on this name, but none of them demonstrated that they understand the value of a great domain. 

It’s all about matching the name to the best end user, not just sell.

I always object with “There could only be 1 person to be recognized as The Best Realtor in Canada!

BestRealtor.ca


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 27, 2020)

zDomainName said:
			
		

> I’ve had many offers from several realtors on this name, but none of them demonstrated that they understand the value of a great domain.
> 
> It’s all about matching the name to the best end user, not just sell.
> 
> ...



So there's the problem, technically there's only one person in Canada you can sell it to, right?

Now if you had BadRealtor.ca, then your market size expands to about 25,000 realtors!


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 27, 2020)

zDomainName said:
			
		

> I’ve had many offers from several realtors on this name, but none of them demonstrated that they understand the value of a great domain.
> 
> It’s all about matching the name to the best end user, not just sell.
> 
> ...



I owned two NameREALTOR domains and let both drop. 

REALTOR is one of the most protected trademarks in the world. Most people don not know it is a made up word that is protected worldwide. Unless you are a realtor and have special permission they go after everyone that uses it. ONe complaint and you get a letter from them.

My advice is no REALTOR domain is worth the hassle.

Over the years I have posted lots of evidence about realtor.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 27, 2020)

And “realtor” is *aggressively* protected.


----------



## DropWizard (Dec 5, 2020)

A few along with property financing domains. Too lazy to sort them out  :[ 
The list is 5 years old and I may have sold a few or dropped some. Not really sure.
I no longer have a bulk checker anymore.

whistlerskiresort.ca
whistleraccommodations.ca
whistlervacationhomes.ca
skiwhistler.ca
anaheimhotel.ca
skiinginwhistler.ca
whistlerbedandbreakfasts.ca


apartmentloan.ca
apartmentmortgage.ca
apartmentsforrentincalgary.ca
beachfrontproperty.ca
beachproperties.ca
bridgemortgage.ca
bridgemortgages.ca
brokermortgage.ca
buildinglots.ca
burlingtonproperties.ca
burlingtonproperty.ca
burnabycondominium.ca
buyhouse.ca
camrosehomes.ca
cashbackmortgage.ca
charlottetownhomes.ca
commercialproperty.ca
condoloans.ca
conventionalmortgage.ca
discountmortgage.ca
equityhomeloans.ca
financehome.ca
fixedmortgage.ca
fixedmortgages.ca
foreclosedproperties.ca
frederictonhouses.ca
halifaxproperties.ca
hemlockvalley.ca
homeequitylineofcredit.ca
homemortgageloan.ca
houseforeclosure.ca
houseloan.ca
houseloans.ca
housemortgage.ca
housemortgages.ca
houseremodeling.ca
iciproperty.ca
investormortgage.ca
islandsforsale.ca
lakefrontcondo.ca
lakefronthouse.ca
lakefrontproperty.ca
lakefrontpropertyforsale.ca
lakeshorecondo.ca
lakeshorecondos.ca
lakeshorehomes.ca
lakeshorehouses.ca
lakeshorelots.ca
langleyrealty.ca
mobilemortgage.ca
mortgagelenders.ca
mortgage-lenders.ca
mtge.ca
mtges.ca
northshoreproperty.ca
northvancouverhome.ca
northvancouverhouses.ca
northvancouverproperty.ca
nothingdownrealestate.ca
novascotiaproperties.ca
oakvilleproperty.ca
okanaganbeachfront.ca
okanaganvacationrental.ca
ontarioproperty.ca
ottawacondominium.ca
ottawacondominiums.ca
pointgreyproperties.ca
poorcreditmortgage.ca
poorcreditmortgages.ca
privatelendermortgage.ca
realestateforeclosures.ca
recreational.ca
recreationalproperties.ca
recreational-properties.ca
recreational-property.ca
recreationhomes.ca
recreationproperties.ca
recreation-properties.ca
recreationproperty.ca
recreation-property.ca
refinancemortgages.ca
rentalhouse.ca
rentvacationhomes.ca
sellmyhome.ca
sellrecreationproperty.ca
sellyourhouse.ca
skicondo.ca
skicondos.ca
skihomes.ca
solarforhome.ca
sprucegrovehomes.ca
swiftcurrenthomes.ca
sydneyhomes.ca
terracerealestate.ca
tradeproperty.ca
vacationcondos.ca
vacationcottage.ca
vancouverbedbreakfast.ca
vancouverhouseforsale.ca
vernonhouses.ca
waterfrontcottage.ca
waterfronthouses.ca
waterfrontrealestate.ca
waterfrontrentals.ca
westcoastrealty.ca
westvancouverproperty.ca
whistlerbedandbreakfasts.ca
whistlervacationhomes.ca
winnipegproperty.ca


----------



## RedRider (Jan 18, 2021)

It looks like real estate domains are the most popular among the dn members.

Is there any other category of .ca domains that would be larger?


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 19, 2021)

RedRider said:
			
		

> It looks like real estate domains are the most popular among the dn members.
> 
> Is there any other category of .ca domains that would be larger?




Yes geo "services" domains 

vancouvertaxi
calgarylawyer
vernonbarber


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 27, 2021)

BestHomes.ca
HeritageHomes.ca
EliteHomes.ca
MegaHomes.ca
LocalHomes.ca
GreatHomes.ca
GreenHomes.ca
CityHomes.ca
StagedHomes.ca
StudentHomes.ca
NorthbayHomes.ca
Lakeviewhomes.ca


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 27, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> NewHomes.ca
> BestHomes.ca
> HeritageHomes.ca
> EliteHomes.ca
> ...



Nice to see you made it on here!

I guess you sold TorontoHomes?


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 27, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Nice to see you made it on here!




Joined from an invite from Frank Michlick. Nice to meet you too!


----------



## FM__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Joined from an invite from Frank Michlick. Nice to meet you too!



Glad you made it


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Welcome Eby!



			
				Eby said:
			
		

> Joined from an invite from Frank Michlick. Nice to meet you too!


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 28, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Welcome Eby!



Thanks Man


----------



## Spex (Jan 28, 2021)

Welcome Eby


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 28, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Welcome Eby



Wouldn't that be:

Ewlcome Eby


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Welcome Eby


Thanks Spex


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 28, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be:
> 
> Ewlcome Eby



Nice try.. LOL


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello [notify]Eby[/notify]

Welcome aboard from the other Frank aka MapleDots  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 28, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Hello [notify]Eby[/notify]
> 
> Welcome aboard from the other Frank aka MapleDots  *THUMBSUP*



Remember selling you the MNM.ca domain for your business!!


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Joined from an invite from Frank Michlick. Nice to meet you too!



We've emailed from at least 15 years ago or maybe longer. We've met at least once that I can remember, Vegas at a TRAFFIC or NamesCon, you brought your son that time too.  You just haven't figured out who this is yet


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 28, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> We've emailed from at least 15 years ago or maybe longer. We've met at least once that I can remember, Vegas at a TRAFFIC or NamesCon, you brought your son that time too.  You just haven't figured out who this is yet



It was nice figuring that out. Thanks.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Remember selling you the MNM.ca domain for your business!!




HeHe, yup that was a long time ago and you managed to relieve me of 5k

That said the shop.mnm.ca website now sells around two million annually.


----------



## Nafti (Jan 28, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Joined from an invite from Frank Michlick. Nice to meet you too!



Welcome. Is this Ebenezer or someone different?


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Welcome. Is this Ebenezer or someone different?



This is yours truly Nafti


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 28, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> HeHe, yup that was a long time ago and you managed to relieve me of 5k
> 
> That said the shop.mnm.ca website now sells around two million per year.



That is great ROI for sure. As I told you, when you mentioned about Natural Medicine, I wanted to sell it someone who can serve the people. I am glad you were able to achieve that.

You should also consider purchasing NaturalMedicine.ca, from you know who...

I can get you Frank.ca, if you want to put down a twentieth of your yearly sales.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Not interested in NaturalMedicine.ca, I have too many domains in that field already.

That said I have contacted you a couple of times about Frank.ca but I did that incognito so I did not get a response.

You might want to look at john.ca on Sedo right now for 5k



*PS. Don't worry about being off topic, I will split this topic when the conversation has concluded.*


----------



## Nafti (Jan 28, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> This is yours truly Nafti



I recall watching a video of you and your family years ago on YouTube called “Dare to believe”.  Not sure if it’s still there but I found it quite good and powerful.


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you Nafty. So kind of you. We have come through a lot of hardship, both health and financial. It was indeed a great inspiration.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 29, 2021)

Its funny that you guys would find NaturalMedicine.  I just bought it as part of a portfolio - I didn't even think about Frank as a potential buyer - good thing I didn't buy it for that reason!!  I guess I'll have to hope for Frank's competition to buy it instead


----------



## clarkemarketing (Feb 17, 2021)

Some great looking real estate names in here!

Two of mine:
TorontoLuxuryHome.ca - recently sold
HomesVancouver.ca - received a $2700 offer, held firm at $3500, and the buyer bailed lol


----------



## jaydub__ (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome to DN.ca clarkemarketing *THUMBSUP*


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome @clarkemarketing


----------



## Kav777 (Mar 31, 2021)

Prestigebuilder.ca
Prestigebuilders.ca
resalecondos.ca
northyorksuites.ca
upscaleapartments.ca
luxurysuite.ca
bcsuites.ca
promenadecondo.ca
upscalerealestate,ca
suitesonyorkville.ca
niagarasuites,ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 31, 2021)

Kav777 said:
			
		

> Prestigebuilder.ca
> Prestigebuilders.ca
> resalecondos.ca
> northyorksuites.ca
> ...



Some nice domains you have there [notify]Kav777[/notify]

Welcome aboard  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## MicahDomains (Mar 31, 2021)

MortgageSearch.ca


----------



## Kav777 (Mar 31, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Some nice domains you have there [notify]Kav777[/notify]
> 
> Welcome aboard  *THUMBSUP*



Thank you


----------



## jaydub__ (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome to DN.ca [notify]Kav777[/notify]


----------



## Kav777 (Apr 1, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Welcome to DN.ca [notify]Kav777[/notify]


thankyou


----------



## Kav777 (Apr 1, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Welcome to DN.ca [notify]Kav777[/notify]


 thank you


----------



## Eby__ (Apr 1, 2021)

Welcome [notify]Kav777[/notify]  Noticed some good collection too. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## dancarls (Apr 1, 2021)

Kav777 said:
			
		

> Prestigebuilder.ca
> Prestigebuilders.ca
> resalecondos.ca
> northyorksuites.ca
> ...



Welcome to dn.ca..


----------



## Kav777 (Apr 1, 2021)

dancarls said:
			
		

> Welcome to dn.ca..



Thank you


----------



## dancarls (Apr 1, 2021)

HomeCoverage
WirelessHome
RealestateBuySell
IslandFinancial
IslandCreditUnion
WaterfrontListing
Waterfrontlistings
PacificProperties
NewProperty
DigitalRealty

HomeCents.ca just exp on the 23rd of mar I thought it would be a great home savings blog ( how to save $ cents @ your home )
RealestateAppraisal.ca exp on the 18th of mar

I let drop 

PowerSmartHome
PowerSmartHomes      both are available for hand reg


----------



## DomainTrader (Apr 2, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> torontorealty .net  (had one inquiry recently)
> 
> mostly focused on bc cities, but also some others.  I like it if a town is at least 20k population.
> 
> ...




Realtors are cheap man! They should own these


----------



## DomainTrader (Apr 2, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> torontorealty .net  (had one inquiry recently)
> 
> mostly focused on bc cities, but also some others.  I like it if a town is at least 20k population.
> 
> ...




Realtors are cheap man! They should own these


----------



## Kav777 (Apr 2, 2021)

BCsuites.ca


----------



## Asselin (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi, I know it's an old thread but I'm looking for a quality domain that could be used for a real estate agent directory. I value short domains and nothing with realtor in it. The ultimate would have been realestateagent(s).ca but they are taken and not responding. I wouldn't want something that says directory in it or a location like Canada keywords like agent, real estate, home are prefered. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 30, 2022)

Asselin said:


> Hi, I know it's an old thread but I'm looking for a quality domain that could be used for a real estate agent directory. I value short domains and nothing with realtor in it. The ultimate would have been realestateagent(s).ca but they are taken and not responding. I wouldn't want something that says directory in it or a location like Canada keywords like agent, real estate, home are prefered. Thanks in advance.



I have rlty.ca which is about as short as it gets and does not use the realtor trademark.


----------



## domains (Nov 30, 2022)

Asselin said:


> Hi, I know it's an old thread but I'm looking for a quality domain that could be used for a real estate agent directory. I value short domains and nothing with realtor in it. The ultimate would have been realestateagent(s).ca but they are taken and not responding. I wouldn't want something that says directory in it or a location like Canada keywords like agent, real estate, home are prefered. Thanks in advance.


The two best I'd have for this are

*homespace.ca

propertyworld.ca*


----------



## Asselin (Nov 30, 2022)

MapleDots said:


> I have rlty.ca which is about as short as it gets and does not use the realtor trademark.


Thank you but never been a big fan of spellings.


----------



## Asselin (Nov 30, 2022)

domains said:


> The two best I'd have for this are
> 
> *homespace.ca
> 
> propertyworld.ca*


Thank you but not quite what I'm looking for


----------

